# Do you ever feel like giving up on Art?



## Ratchetjak (Jul 30, 2018)

I mean personally, I don't think I'll ever stop drawing because I've been doing it for so long and I do enjoy it but sometimes I just look around at other artists and see how fast they improve and get feedback on their work and then I look at my own work and I can't help but feel that I'm falling behind. 

I know that people say you should draw for yourself and not for others and I think that's sound advice but it's also fun to get some feedback on your art and when you don't get it all that much, it can admittedly bring you down, at least that's how I feel and sometimes I wonder if I should even still post my art on my sites since it feels like unless you do nothing but fan art, no one will bother looking. 

But that's just my opinion. What about you guys?


----------



## Cloak7017 (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm no artist myself (I'm terrible), but I do know what it's like to fall behind while others excel. Try and get tips. If you see somebody and you think to yourself 'Wow. That person's drawing is way better than mine' then ask for some drawing tips. You'd be surprised how many of their drawing tips they're willing to give. Don't worry too much if you're not as good as others because the fact is somebody will always be better than you. Also, they were where you are at now at some point. They had to work to get where they are now. The good thing is that you're also always going to be better than others as well. Don't take your drawing skills for granted. You can also just ask others for feedback. Does this look good? How can I improve? Etc. Always find ways to get better and keep at it!


----------



## MikeTheBrownFox (Jul 30, 2018)

Oh, I have. As a starving artist for about 5 or 6 years, it's been difficult for me as an artist. I was very unsatisfied with my art since it's not up to level with many professional artists, but it's mostly due to my art style, which is a reason why my art lacks traffic. I have no idea how to change my art style and trying to come up with a new one is much harder than it needs to be.

I've been slowly becoming more satisfied with my art slowly, but surely. And then there is that harsh reality that my audience is non-existent and my commissions almost never sell really hurts me hard and it just makes me want to cry. I tried everything to get my commissions to sell and to reach out to the public, but it seems that I'm pretty unlucky.


----------



## malibu (Jul 31, 2018)

I never feel like giving up on drawing because I draw for myself. Drawing is basically the only thing keeping me tied due to my diagnosed mental illnesses. If I don't draw, I can get pretty unhinged and have an emotional breakdown.

That doesn't mean I share everything, though. You're completely right about it being disheartening to put work into something you love only to have it ignored. I very rarely post personal artwork online, because I feel like everything I spend hours of effort on gets passed up. It's really painful to pour your heart into something and see that it has the lowest views of any other recent work.

I just don't post anything I love and care about online. It's less painful that way.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Jul 31, 2018)

Honestly? All the time because I'm a huge mess of mental issues, mixed with (the now occasional) lack of self-confidence and self-doubt that always hovers somewhere to stab me in the back when I least expect it. 
And art is the only thing that I worked my mentally ill butt off of, but I compare myself to every artist out in the (anime world) existence because their art is much better than mine in terms of skill and quality. Though, every time I try to quit, I still get that urge to draw, or those ideas find a way to pop into my head and bother me, that I end up drawing it out despite it coming out like dirt (but that's where I 'improve it' later). 

At the moment, I'm working on a lot of things at once and I'm making sure to try and go at my own place, and not get stressed and overwhelmed for myself.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 31, 2018)

Never totally. I take breaks from time to time but I need art. I always seem to have more issues when I haven’t had time to be creative lately.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

I have been feeling like this lately. My method is just do a bunch of sketches when you listen to some good music. It helps get ideas and bring out creativity...

Where I fall down is I have a hard time figuring out pose ideas... or I will really like a pose but my character won't work with it. XD

I'm self taught so I always feel behind... so I get that...

As for viewers... just keep posting and try to get your face out there. Wether you just post on the forums or try to get to know other artists. ☆


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 31, 2018)

I already have, can't say I'm to bothered by it.


----------



## Ratchetjak (Aug 1, 2018)

Cloak7017 said:


> I'm no artist myself (I'm terrible), but I do know what it's like to fall behind while others excel. Try and get tips. If you see somebody and you think to yourself 'Wow. That person's drawing is way better than mine' then ask for some drawing tips. You'd be surprised how many of their drawing tips they're willing to give. Don't worry too much if you're not as good as others because the fact is somebody will always be better than you. Also, they were where you are at now at some point. They had to work to get where they are now. The good thing is that you're also always going to be better than others as well. Don't take your drawing skills for granted. You can also just ask others for feedback. Does this look good? How can I improve? Etc. Always find ways to get better and keep at it!



Yeah you're right in the grand scheme of things that we all improve at different times but I guess the reason why I feel very "eh" is that I've been on art social media since 2004 and it just feels like I'm not at the level I should be and then I come across artists who improve in like 2-3 years tops and it's like, "Well dang" lol 



MikeTheBrownFox said:


> Oh, I have. As a starving artist for about 5 or 6 years, it's been difficult for me as an artist. I was very unsatisfied with my art since it's not up to level with many professional artists, but it's mostly due to my art style, which is a reason why my art lacks traffic. I have no idea how to change my art style and trying to come up with a new one is much harder than it needs to be.
> 
> I've been slowly becoming more satisfied with my art slowly, but surely. And then there is that harsh reality that my audience is non-existent and my commissions almost never sell really hurts me hard and it just makes me want to cry. I tried everything to get my commissions to sell and to reach out to the public, but it seems that I'm pretty unlucky.



Oh I hear you on feeling not at the level you should be. It's like a yo-yo effect. One moment you're happy with where you are and will be if you keep at it but on another day you feel like your work just isn't good at all... It can send the mind of a loop... 

Yeah, learning a new style can be a challenge because you've gotten used to how you do things a certain way and to unlearn it can feel impossible. 



malibu said:


> I never feel like giving up on drawing because I draw for myself. Drawing is basically the only thing keeping me tied due to my diagnosed mental illnesses. If I don't draw, I can get pretty unhinged and have an emotional breakdown.
> 
> That doesn't mean I share everything, though. You're completely right about it being disheartening to put work into something you love only to have it ignored. I very rarely post personal artwork online, because I feel like everything I spend hours of effort on gets passed up. It's really painful to pour your heart into something and see that it has the lowest views of any other recent work.
> 
> I just don't post anything I love and care about online. It's less painful that way.



Yeah I can relate to art being therapeutic as I get those kinda feelings as well if I don't draw for a good while (really bad when it happens during an art block..) Yeah, I can see how not sharing your art online could be a beneficial thing to one's psych and there are times where I feel like maybe not uploading but I go against it because I want to keep my gallery active despite not getting much of any views. 



Fiorabeast said:


> Honestly? All the time because I'm a huge mess of mental issues, mixed with (the now occasional) lack of self-confidence and self-doubt that always hovers somewhere to stab me in the back when I least expect it.
> And art is the only thing that I worked my mentally ill butt off of, but I compare myself to every artist out in the (anime world) existence because their art is much better than mine in terms of skill and quality. Though, every time I try to quit, I still get that urge to draw, or those ideas find a way to pop into my head and bother me, that I end up drawing it out despite it coming out like dirt (but that's where I 'improve it' later).
> 
> At the moment, I'm working on a lot of things at once and I'm making sure to try and go at my own place, and not get stressed and overwhelmed for myself.



Again, can relate with art being something that helps with mental issues but yeah, trying not to compare yourself to others is very hard not to do lol...  But  yeah I guess all we really can do is keep trying and practicing at the end of the day. 



Skychickens said:


> Never totally. I take breaks from time to time but I need art. I always seem to have more issues when I haven’t had time to be creative lately.



Definitely 100% relatable. 



Mr. Fox said:


> I already have, can't say I'm to bothered by it.



Really? How long did you draw before you retired?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 1, 2018)

2 weeks ago I set myself a goal - to draw my frusona in a similar style every day for a month and see if I get an improvement or not. I often hear people say "well you can learn to draw if you practice enough" and I've decided to put this to the test. I already want to give up because there's no improvement whatsoever, and whoever says that you don't need to be born with the ability to draw is a liar. As with anything else in life, you are born with predisposition to be good at certain things and not so good in others.

But I'm halfway done, today is day number 15. I won't stop doing this just because it's not good. Although it is discouraging to see that I've almost certainly reached the end of my ability to draw.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 1, 2018)

Yeah all the time.


----------



## Ratchetjak (Aug 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> 2 weeks ago I set myself a goal - to draw my frusona in a similar style every day for a month and see if I get an improvement or not. I often hear people say "well you can learn to draw if you practice enough" and I've decided to put this to the test. I already want to give up because there's no improvement whatsoever, and whoever says that you don't need to be born with the ability to draw is a liar. As with anything else in life, you are born with predisposition to be good at certain things and not so good in others.
> 
> But I'm halfway done, today is day number 15. I won't stop doing this just because it's not good. Although it is discouraging to see that I've almost certainly reached the end of my ability to draw.



Draw in the same style? Like imitate someone else's style?


----------



## Fiorabeast (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh, also apologies for not answering come of your questions in your original post, but nowadays for me, I just avoid trying to post up my own works because doing that does more mental damage than anything for me. Especially, since people just gravitate to fan art, porn or both only and don't appreciate how we put in a lot of effort into our own characters and stuff. I only post up something if it's kind of funny (like some kind of short comic) or if it's from people I'm doing commissions or free art with only. Otherwise I just don't bother at all and just concentrate on mainly doing custom drawing orders while doing my own thing at the side.
Honestly, I don't like the thought of posting fan art, as even though you CAN make friends that way, BUT it just brings in too many people that just expects you to draw THAT only and not appreciate the other things you do, especially if it's from a REALLY popular show since honestly those type of huge fanbases scare the heck out of me.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 2, 2018)

I never tried to keep up with anyone, but I have disappointed myself many times with my inability to draw certain things and my propensity to avoid help (sounds like it answers itself, doesn't it?). But yeah, that was an extremely high bar I set expecting to do it all myself, which I will say got me farther than I thought it would.

I've fallen out of it because it no longer seems enjoyable. Perhaps it's just my current state of mind.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 2, 2018)

Ratchetjak said:


> Draw in the same style? Like imitate someone else's style?



No, as in have my fursona wearing a similar outfit in a similar pose. I try to switch things up a bit but the idea is that the drawing should have a common theme.


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 2, 2018)

Hmm not really, I wouldn't know what to do with my free time if I gave up on it completely. But there are long periods when I don't draw any detailed full art, working so long on something that you know isn't as good as someone else would make it is a bit discouraging.
But I would say, if you draw mostly for yourself - it's much harder to give up on it :3


----------



## Ratchetjak (Aug 4, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> Oh, also apologies for not answering come of your questions in your original post, but nowadays for me, I just avoid trying to post up my own works because doing that does more mental damage than anything for me. Especially, since people just gravitate to fan art, porn or both only and don't appreciate how we put in a lot of effort into our own characters and stuff. I only post up something if it's kind of funny (like some kind of short comic) or if it's from people I'm doing commissions or free art with only. Otherwise I just don't bother at all and just concentrate on mainly doing custom drawing orders while doing my own thing at the side.
> Honestly, I don't like the thought of posting fan art, as even though you CAN make friends that way, BUT it just brings in too many people that just expects you to draw THAT only and not appreciate the other things you do, especially if it's from a REALLY popular show since honestly those type of huge fanbases scare the heck out of me.



Oh no problem! Yeah I totally get you and sometimes I feel like doing the same but I just like sharing my original work even if it hardly gets attention. Your second paragraph is exactly why  I don't want to become a Porn artist because if I resorted to just drawing porn, that would be the only thing people expect from me and well, my main interest lies with character design/illustration so that is just... Not a good idea for me. And I hear you on the fan art as well because I learned this the hard way. Back around 2012 to 2015, I did nothing but mainly fan art and it definitely netted me a lot of attention but the moment I cut back on it, my views plummeted and I was just absolutely taken by surprise by that. :/ 



MadKiyo said:


> I never tried to keep up with anyone, but I have disappointed myself many times with my inability to draw certain things and my propensity to avoid help (sounds like it answers itself, doesn't it?). But yeah, that was an extremely high bar I set expecting to do it all myself, which I will say got me farther than I thought it would.
> 
> I've fallen out of it because it no longer seems enjoyable. Perhaps it's just my current state of mind.



Ah I see, fair enough then.



Zamietka said:


> Hmm not really, I wouldn't know what to do with my free time if I gave up on it completely. But there are long periods when I don't draw any detailed full art, working so long on something that you know isn't as good as someone else would make it is a bit discouraging.
> But I would say, if you draw mostly for yourself - it's much harder to give up on it :3



Haha I definitely can relate. I've been drawing for so long as well and at this point, I don't see myself completely stopping neither. It's hard to not compare yourself though, I must admit but that's just the twist of having the social art media haha.


----------



## tastyteef (Aug 4, 2018)

Sometimes, but I just keep striving and pushing on. I mix it up with a bit of fanart and some original content so I have fun drawing both 
I regret stopping drawing between 4th-7th grade bc of my low self esteem, but I'm much better now and drawing makes me happy and holds a place dear to me.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Aug 5, 2018)

Ratchetjak said:


> Oh no problem! Yeah I totally get you and sometimes I feel like doing the same but I just like sharing my original work even if it hardly gets attention. Your second paragraph is exactly why  I don't want to become a Porn artist because if I resorted to just drawing porn, that would be the only thing people expect from me and well, my main interest lies with character design/illustration so that is just... Not a good idea for me. And I hear you on the fan art as well because I learned this the hard way. Back around 2012 to 2015, I did nothing but mainly fan art and it definitely netted me a lot of attention but the moment I cut back on it, my views plummeted and I was just absolutely taken by surprise by that. :/



Ouch, I'm sorry that you had to experience that! But yeah, even though for some odd reason I suck at drawing human fanart, that's why I don't want to post fanart or draw any of it anymore (even if it's a porn version of it), because of that happening and just making me feel like my art is only 'good' to the people in that area and nothing else. Which is why if I ever DO draw that stuff, I just won't post it up ever and only show it to people close to me only. And I'm also more into creating my own characters and stories artist here too.
I think what kind of did it for me was one time I drew a popular game character and posted it on my old Pixiv account once. Someone told me it got reposted to tumblr without my permission and I had to confront the person who did that. Unfortunately, I wish I wasn't that nice at the time as I didn't know anything about handling that type of thing, but as a result THAT got a LOT of notes while the one I posted up later on the same site got LESS so yeah... I found out that fandom, especially popular ones in the west I feel, are kind of impolite and unappreciative jerks to a lot of artists that won't draw their 'favorite thing' or just think it's easy to steal from an artist from Japan and they won't get found out sadly.


----------



## Ratchetjak (Aug 5, 2018)

tastyteef said:


> Sometimes, but I just keep striving and pushing on. I mix it up with a bit of fanart and some original content so I have fun drawing both
> I regret stopping drawing between 4th-7th grade bc of my low self esteem, but I'm much better now and drawing makes me happy and holds a place dear to me.


Yeah I think doing both interchangeably is the best way to go for exposure and maybe some day the people watching will be interested too see your original stuff. 



Fiorabeast said:


> Ouch, I'm sorry that you had to experience that! But yeah, even though for some odd reason I suck at drawing human fanart, that's why I don't want to post fanart or draw any of it anymore (even if it's a porn version of it), because of that happening and just making me feel like my art is only 'good' to the people in that area and nothing else. Which is why if I ever DO draw that stuff, I just won't post it up ever and only show it to people close to me only. And I'm also more into creating my own characters and stories artist here too.
> I think what kind of did it for me was one time I drew a popular game character and posted it on my old Pixiv account once. Someone told me it got reposted to tumblr without my permission and I had to confront the person who did that. Unfortunately, I wish I wasn't that nice at the time as I didn't know anything about handling that type of thing, but as a result THAT got a LOT of notes while the one I posted up later on the same site got LESS so yeah... I found out that fandom, especially popular ones in the west I feel, are kind of impolite and unappreciative jerks to a lot of artists that won't draw their 'favorite thing' or just think it's easy to steal from an artist from Japan and they won't get found out sadly.



Oh man I'm so sorry that happened, some people can just be some aggravating when they repost someone's work without their permission. But yeah, people who do fan art are more prone to having that happen but that can happen even with original characters who have a unique appearance and well the best way t combat this is watermark/signature your work somewhere so at the very least, people can trace it back to the original .


----------



## Total-Lunar-Eclipse (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm sure that people who really love doing it couldn't quit if they tried, or it would be very difficult to give up.


----------



## Ratchetjak (Aug 7, 2018)

Total-Lunar-Eclipse said:


> I'm sure that people who really love doing it couldn't quit if they tried, or it would be very difficult to give up.



True. As much as I feel like I should give up at times, that feeling never lasts and I'm back to sketching something new.


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Aug 8, 2018)

I sometimes just look at my latest art and think "hecc i should just quit, this stinks" but i always return back to my art again
Because i just can't stop coming up with these creative ideas. I just HAVE to draw.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 8, 2018)

I do not, I cannot find time lately for it and also my motivation has went lower, Has anyone got any ideas how to change it?


----------



## Ratchetjak (Aug 9, 2018)

MoguMoguArt said:


> I sometimes just look at my latest art and think "hecc i should just quit, this stinks" but i always return back to my art again
> Because i just can't stop coming up with these creative ideas. I just HAVE to draw.



Haha yeah, I can definitely relate to that. 



HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I do not, I cannot find time lately for it and also my motivation has went lower, Has anyone got any ideas how to change it?



I think the only way is to just... Draw lol Like start simple with little sketches, nothing fancy or polished and the bug may hit you again.


----------



## PrivateCompanyMan (Aug 11, 2018)

I'd gladly quit if I could afford to, as is it's my only source of income.


----------



## Ratchetjak (Aug 11, 2018)

PrivateCompanyMan said:


> I'd gladly quit if I could afford to, as is it's my only source of income.


Well I mean, if it's source of income than you have to be doing something right to be getting clients.


----------



## AxelReiner (Aug 11, 2018)

Not sure if I can say much for others but even being a relatively new artist I don't think I'd be able to give it up... Saying that I technically have given it up once already. When I was younger I was stuck with a teacher that saw sketching as a "lesser" art form and tried to push me onto painting using equipment in horrible condition, as a result I was pushed away from art.

Now however I seem to have a strange attachment to art, due to an odd memory/personality/mental issue or whatever it is I have, I basically cannot remember what it is I've drawn / the process of drawing it. Due to this though I'm strangely drawn towards sketching, I guess I enjoy doing it despite not really remembering what it is I've done. Looking at the drawings though I can tell I'm improving though, even though they're still at beginner level. What do you really expect though off having only started again a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Shibabutts (Aug 12, 2018)

Yeah, I’ve given up on art before, just quit drawing for almost a year after drawing almost daily since I was about 4.  But I got back in just like everyone else. 

Most of the time I don’t even like drawing any more. I’m mediocre at best, but it’s also my best skill (sad I know), so I just kind of do it because it’s something to make the time pass and it’s literally the only thing I can do...


----------



## Daddy-Kai (Aug 12, 2018)

Considering the fact that I take breaks all the time, I would have to say that more often than not I do feel like giving up. However, it is one of my best skills and it is the skill I have had the longest. I love to draw, sketch, and sometimes I'll get into the mood to paint. I am not good at coloring, or at shading, but it doesn't stop me from trying. I was in an art class where I would draw and work on art daily, but since I have left public school, I have not done much artwork. I tend to give up whenever I draw something (or try to) and it doesn't appeal to me. Then I won't touch a pencil or my art tablet for often months at a time (longest break was about a year or more). I am trying to stop this process, but either way, I won't be releasing any art until I am satisfied with it.

I have thought of ways to improve so that I feel less motivated to quit, such as; doing a daily art challenge, and/or working on a single piece for an entire month. Both would be submitted (one of my biggest fears) for feedback regardless on how I feel about it. The latter, of course, would require a larger canvas if I was going to work on it for an entire month.

Oh, and it has been proven that the longer someone (not everyone) stares at their own artwork, they will begin to feel self conscious and will also begin to point out flaws. No one else will actually do this when they are viewing your work. This also goes for 'selfies.' The fact of the matter is- No one is going to be as judgmental as you will be to yourself! Also, don't listen to the people who say 'don't erase your mistakes, work off of them.' In my own experience, that has never helped me to improve, and all it caused for me was more unhappiness with my work. Every artist has their ideal image of what their artwork needs to look like, and if they are not happy with the result, it is okay to rework it until they find a correction that makes them happy. Now, I will say not to scrap it. Set it aside, work on other projects if possible, and then come back to correct it once you have been 'refreshed.'

Anyway, that is the biggest issue I have. I lose motivation due to not being satisfied with my own work.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 12, 2018)

You can't quit art if you never started in the first place


----------



## Shibabutts (Aug 12, 2018)

I envy you Mikazuki Marazhu


----------



## PimpNuttz (Aug 12, 2018)

No.

There has never been a day I haven't "worked" on my art. Whether that was writing new plots or story beats for my comic; watching documentaries to better understand what I'm writing about; researching on the web; gesture drawing; hell or even just tapping some new beats on my desk or table at work; or thinking up new ways to layer and tweak sounds in my DAW/Maschine. 

I'm not worried about whether or not I have anything to show for it, just only when my art fits whatever creative phase I'm in.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Aug 12, 2018)

AxelReiner said:


> Not sure if I can say much for others but even being a relatively new artist I don't think I'd be able to give it up... Saying that I technically have given it up once already. When I was younger I was stuck with a teacher that saw sketching as a "lesser" art form and tried to push me onto painting using equipment in horrible condition, as a result I was pushed away from art.
> 
> Now however I seem to have a strange attachment to art, due to an odd memory/personality/mental issue or whatever it is I have, I basically cannot remember what it is I've drawn / the process of drawing it. Due to this though I'm strangely drawn towards sketching, I guess I enjoy doing it despite not really remembering what it is I've done. Looking at the drawings though I can tell I'm improving though, even though they're still at beginner level. What do you really expect though off having only started again a couple of weeks ago.



Honestly I disagree with that teacher there, as sketching IS a form of art to me. Sketching is basically getting the basics of the form and stuff down with lines and honestly, sometimes a rough sketch looks better than the final painting in my opinion (and I'm saying this as someone that loves to do rough sketches a lot). If you are interested in sketching a lot, I suggest sticking with it as there are a lot of artists that mainly do that as their preferred method of illustration and art style.
Like, did you know that a rough sketch from some dead, famous artist can fetch A LOT on the auction market and stuff? I bet the teacher didn't know that at all.


----------



## redflower (Aug 13, 2018)

Everyone's had such different experiences, this is such a great thread @Ratchetjak 

I can relate to @Fiorabeast about not posting much online. Although I've had some great experiences, I've had a lot of online attacks, including people to search queer or non-binary tags so they can harass people. That's been pretty off putting. Also, it's wild what some people will pm you if you draw any nsfw content ! wow! So inappropriate. 
(I'm new to these forums also, and pretty nervous about it for these reasons.)

I've kept making art, but for a few years haven't had internet where I live. It's pretty difficult not to have the internet, but it's better than being harassed at home, and I can't really afford internet anyway  

When I've felt really rough about drawing and visual art though, I've taken time to train in other art forms. It's actually how I started dancing which let me stay active and creative till I could go back to paper. On the way, ballet and dance also taught me a lot about bodies which has definitely helped my drawing ! Funny how it can all come around after a while.

Thanks for asking !


----------



## Marcl (Aug 14, 2018)

I've been giving up on art several times now. I know once I dedicate, I can go all-in. But at the same time I had various responsibilities, MORE IMPORTANT STUFF (yeah, that one is a terrible excuse), so I avoided it. In most cases once I tried to get back I saw how much I fell back and I was demotivate once again.

Writing is one thing to me. I'm afraid of going back to it, because I will fail at things that I actually have to do.

The drawing... I see those art styles I adore, but simply cannot learn how to draw like that. The other thing I'm terrible at replicating my own art, so even if I have big issues practising parts of a picture (the last month I spent learning how to draw one head). And for several years I was dissatisfied with own drawings because I had problems with my hands (turned out it was stress-related) and I couldn't spend a lot of time drawing and had problems with holding a straight line.

That and everyone around constantly saying 'too many strokes! it all should be done by one stroke!'.

Weirdly enough, watching some art usually helps me to get motivated to draw again.


----------



## Ratchetjak (Aug 16, 2018)

AxelReiner said:


> Not sure if I can say much for others but even being a relatively new artist I don't think I'd be able to give it up... Saying that I technically have given it up once already. When I was younger I was stuck with a teacher that saw sketching as a "lesser" art form and tried to push me onto painting using equipment in horrible condition, as a result I was pushed away from art.
> 
> Now however I seem to have a strange attachment to art, due to an odd memory/personality/mental issue or whatever it is I have, I basically cannot remember what it is I've drawn / the process of drawing it. Due to this though I'm strangely drawn towards sketching, I guess I enjoy doing it despite not really remembering what it is I've done. Looking at the drawings though I can tell I'm improving though, even though they're still at beginner level. What do you really expect though off having only started again a couple of weeks ago.



I see. Well we all start somewhere and whatever you enjoy is better than nothing so if you like sketching, just keep going with it.



Shibabutts said:


> Yeah, I’ve given up on art before, just quit drawing for almost a year after drawing almost daily since I was about 4.  But I got back in just like everyone else.
> 
> Most of the time I don’t even like drawing any more. I’m mediocre at best, but it’s also my best skill (sad I know), so I just kind of do it because it’s something to make the time pass and it’s literally the only thing I can do...



I can understand. I feel I'm mediocre at best as well but I just enjoy drawing and I can't really let it go since like you, it's the only thing I can do. 



Daddy-Kai said:


> Considering the fact that I take breaks all the time, I would have to say that more often than not I do feel like giving up. However, it is one of my best skills and it is the skill I have had the longest. I love to draw, sketch, and sometimes I'll get into the mood to paint. I am not good at coloring, or at shading, but it doesn't stop me from trying. I was in an art class where I would draw and work on art daily, but since I have left public school, I have not done much artwork. I tend to give up whenever I draw something (or try to) and it doesn't appeal to me. Then I won't touch a pencil or my art tablet for often months at a time (longest break was about a year or more). I am trying to stop this process, but either way, I won't be releasing any art until I am satisfied with it.
> 
> I have thought of ways to improve so that I feel less motivated to quit, such as; doing a daily art challenge, and/or working on a single piece for an entire month. Both would be submitted (one of my biggest fears) for feedback regardless on how I feel about it. The latter, of course, would require a larger canvas if I was going to work on it for an entire month.
> 
> ...



Wow I can somewhat relate. I remember back in 2011, I went through a massive art block that lasted the entire year so I definitely feel that struggle. I think that the best solution to feeling not satisfied is to continue pushing on and at least finishing pics. I'm not satisfied with a lot of my pics as I sometimes find myself looking at them and thinking on what I could've done better but I just apply it to the back of my mind when I work on a new pic and try to implement them. But really, I think finishing a pic even if you end up not liking it as much is good for growth because for example, that's how I got better with my shading skills by completing pics that I may not think too highly today but were good in developing that skill.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You can't quit art if you never started in the first place



Fair enough lol




redflower said:


> Everyone's had such different experiences, this is such a great thread @Ratchetjak
> 
> I can relate to @Fiorabeast about not posting much online. Although I've had some great experiences, I've had a lot of online attacks, including people to search queer or non-binary tags so they can harass people. That's been pretty off putting. Also, it's wild what some people will pm you if you draw any nsfw content ! wow! So inappropriate.
> (I'm new to these forums also, and pretty nervous about it for these reasons.)
> ...



Well...  I have no comment on the "non-binary" thing because people would not like what I have to say about it but it's cool that you still managed to get back to drawing as well as adding another skill (dancing) to get into.


Marcl said:


> I've been giving up on art several times now. I know once I dedicate, I can go all-in. But at the same time I had various responsibilities, MORE IMPORTANT STUFF (yeah, that one is a terrible excuse), so I avoided it. In most cases once I tried to get back I saw how much I fell back and I was demotivate once again.
> 
> Writing is one thing to me. I'm afraid of going back to it, because I will fail at things that I actually have to do.
> 
> ...



That's understandable, it's really all a slow learning process so you gotta keep trudging on, even if it means doing simple little doodles. That's usually how I motivate myself (doing little doodles). But I'm the same way especially with watching drawing videos lol


----------



## Lawkbutt (Aug 16, 2018)

Sometimes I think I should give up, but I eventually end up just picking up the stylus again. I dunno why.


----------



## Ratchetjak (Aug 17, 2018)

Lawkbutt said:


> Sometimes I think I should give up, but I eventually end up just picking up the stylus again. I dunno why.


Haha it happens to most of us


----------



## GemStoner (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm right there with you RatchetJak.

for what it's worth I have been watching you for many years and I can say that I've honestly seen a huge improvement. I think it may take some time because you might not branch out enough, like practicing with poses that are very different from what you normally do, but a little of that would go a long way for you because you are doing really good!

It seriously kills me inside that there are people on FA who can have literally nothing posted, even say on their profile "I'm just a watcher I don't know why anyone would watch me" and have 300+ watchers. 

Virtually every other account I've checked has more watchers than me, even people whose gallery consists of like 3 messy, mediocre sketches, get like 300 watchers.

I feel like I'm cursed and it takes everything I have every day not to give up.


----------



## Ratchetjak (Aug 18, 2018)

GemStoner said:


> I'm right there with you RatchetJak.
> 
> for what it's worth I have been watching you for many years and I can say that I've honestly seen a huge improvement. I think it may take some time because you might not branch out enough, like practicing with poses that are very different from what you normally do, but a little of that would go a long way for you because you are doing really good!
> 
> ...



Aw thank you dear and you're so right, I should really branch out and do some more dynamic poses because I do see myself doing the same poses repetitively so I'll definitely work on that. 

And oh man you are so right, I have seen those accounts. The ones that either have nothing on their account or have not many picture and haven't posted in the last 6 months or even a year yet they have a lot of watchers and it makes you wonder how. I mean the people who get a lot of artwork done for them via commission, especially the NSFW make sense since they get the popularity for their character/fursona but the former example? I'm just shocked and baffled.

And oh hon, don't give up. Your work is great, the coloring is phenomenal in my eyes. I totally hear you that it can be frustrating when you put your all into a picture and it barely gets recognized but just know there are people who do appreciate your work, I know I do. I know it doesn't help one get more followers/watchers but I hope the sentiment helps at least


----------



## coldbrew (Aug 19, 2018)

PimpNuttz said:


> There has never been a day I haven't "worked" on my art. Whether that was writing new plots or story beats for my comic; watching documentaries to better understand what I'm writing about; researching on the web; gesture drawing; hell or even just tapping some new beats on my desk or table at work; or thinking up new ways to layer and tweak sounds in my DAW/Maschine.



This. Even when I'm not drawing, I'm gonna be _thinking _about art one way or another. Be it in the car or shower imagining new scenes, writing down character ideas and prompts, talking to friends about it and generally planning for the next things regardless of whether I actually draw it or not. Hell even listening to music would sometimes make me imagine another art scene that I can draw. I may not be physically sketching or painting but my head and heart's always with art 

I used to think about quitting art as a serious profession since I can't afford going to a proper school to learn and network, and I'm too arsed to be disciplined with myself. That was a long time ago though when I was a brat, and I used to be depressed about being unable to do art for a living. Fast forward a few years and some time in another community, I rekindled my love for drawing (mostly concept sketches for the models I was building). An art director friend wake-up slapped me in the face as well and asked me why I was wasting life in a deadbeat job instead of honing my art skills. He never saw my drawings, but he felt that the way I built and designed dioramas showed him that I had the mentality and eye for the kind of work art directors are looking for. Suffice to say I was in tears hearing that.  

So I quit my job and...never actually did do art xD 

...my art's nowhere near the level or style I want it to be, BUT I'm perfectly content with where I am. I got a new job as a part-time teacher, and have started drawing for the love of it again. Teaching pays my bills, and I never have to worry about doing art for money anymore, because that mentality hurt me more than it'd ever helped.

I'll get to that place I want to someday, but just not today, and I don't expect myself to be a great artist anytime soon with the work I'm putting out. I'm just enjoying life and tapping into that joy of drawing-for-the-sake-of-drawing that had led me to some of the best years I had in dA, back when I wrote and drew for personal love than for fame or gain.

tl;dr I quit once, but found art again in another hobby, and got back to art because it'll always come back to me in one form or the other. Even a freaking sitckman doodle on a napkin.


----------



## Ratchetjak (Aug 19, 2018)

coldbrew said:


> This. Even when I'm not drawing, I'm gonna be _thinking _about art one way or another. Be it in the car or shower imagining new scenes, writing down character ideas and prompts, talking to friends about it and generally planning for the next things regardless of whether I actually draw it or not. Hell even listening to music would sometimes make me imagine another art scene that I can draw. I may not be physically sketching or painting but my head and heart's always with art
> 
> I used to think about quitting art as a serious profession since I can't afford going to a proper school to learn and network, and I'm too arsed to be disciplined with myself. That was a long time ago though when I was a brat, and I used to be depressed about being unable to do art for a living. Fast forward a few years and some time in another community, I rekindled my love for drawing (mostly concept sketches for the models I was building). An art director friend wake-up slapped me in the face as well and asked me why I was wasting life in a deadbeat job instead of honing my art skills. He never saw my drawings, but he felt that the way I built and designed dioramas showed him that I had the mentality and eye for the kind of work art directors are looking for. Suffice to say I was in tears hearing that.
> 
> ...



That was a great story, thanks for sharing and happy to hear you're in a happier place.


----------



## coldbrew (Aug 20, 2018)

Ratchetjak said:


> That was a great story, thanks for sharing and happy to hear you're in a happier place.


Thanks for taking the time to read it! <:


----------



## DivinePrince (Aug 24, 2018)

Sometimes. I haven't had real motivation in years.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

to me art is a way to spend my time whilst i'm stuck here unable to do much.
but then again i was my own worst critic and it stopped being healthy for me so i quit.
but i've matured now and i really want to get back in the game.
i haven't done much else but write for about 10 years.


----------



## Ratchetjak (Aug 25, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> Sometimes. I haven't had real motivation in years.


Oh I'm so sorry about that...



Jay98 said:


> to me art is a way to spend my time whilst i'm stuck here unable to do much.
> but then again i was my own worst critic and it stopped being healthy for me so i quit.
> but i've matured now and i really want to get back in the game.
> i haven't done much else but write for about 10 years.


Ah I see. Well I hope you have a fun foray back into drawing.


----------



## shixane (Aug 25, 2018)

Is kinda weird cause i think some of us well mostly in my case have went thru a period in time where our artistic passion kinda withered for abit 

My case was when my elementary school teacher prefers other's students work rather than my own cause i guess cartoons? i really am not sure what her deal was cause everyone else pick the easy question in their art examination while i pick the preferable version where we were given artistic liberty. Then again my art suck balls then but it did got me in  a period where i threw away my pencils and drawings for the time being.
Honestly, i'm not sure if its weird or not i drew a short comic about it

"(You Can't Draw) (If you wish to see it but no worries if you dont have the time.)"
​Heck There was even a point in time I had an argument with my sibling and he tore all of my drawings thus i had to either throw them away or pitifuly tape them together whatever scraps i have left. It hurt then and still does now but i've move on.

Overall, i pick up art again around 2013 and have not stopped since despite alot of harsh criticism which lead to my improvements


----------



## BunBunArt (Aug 31, 2018)

I did a few years ago, I was about to abandon it but then I said maybe one more try... so I started the 365 days sketching challenge, see here https://sta.sh/21phbg9z93vz 
That made me realize I was enjoying drawing and I was perfectly capable to get better just by keeping it going.

It's true not getting feedback is frustrating, I feel the same way, but eventually you will learn to live with it and just enjoy your art with your friends, because at least my very few friends do like my drawings and they do leave me feedback so... that's enough for me.
People usually comment art if it's fanart of something they like or +18 art. That's how it is and there isn't much to do about it, sadly 8'(


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 1, 2018)

You will always give up what you love.  Always.  It's the moment you come back and can find nothing else you want to do, nothing else you can think of doing, that love becomes desire.  And when you put it down, it will come back even harder.  And that's the moment, the moment you can't live without it, that it becomes passion.  And with passion comes the attraction from others.  So don't feel bad dropping it or walking away.  Feel bad when it comes back and you want it but don't take it back.


----------



## Bunnyhana (Sep 2, 2018)

Been drawing since I was 12... I did want to take fine-art as my degree however my typical Asian parents disapprove... although I end up taking engineering, I never stopped drawing 
thinking of going back to art school in a few years yayyy


----------



## Hopei (Sep 3, 2018)

shixane said:


> Heck There was even a point in time I had an argument with my sibling and he tore all of my drawings thus i had to either throw them away or pitifuly tape them together whatever scraps i have left. It hurt then and still does now but i've move on.



Lol, gotta love siblings, never knew when my sister would feel like doing that or scribble over them ect so I just kept them coming XD. Tho it wasn't fun at the time it helped me detach enough from pieces to self critique/move on/redraw a piece if it's not working n' kept me productive in a way.

Anyway 'bout ops question, couldn't quit on art even if I wanted to. It's about the best self therapy I got and even has me talking in rl to peps even if it's just lil "thank you" to people who complement my animal life drawings (much longer tho I can still be awkward af ).
I've never realy felt that way maybe 'cause I'm not expecting an audience for my stuff, most of it isn't even posted to my main gallery atm , I'm just looking for other art folks who've simmiler interests.


----------



## Kopatropa (Sep 3, 2018)

I've given up twice, but came back somehow. It's just whenever I see artists on my rung getting more likes, my morale drops severely.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah.
Art is a pain, and there's a lot of stuff I just can't do right for some reason.


----------

